# Nothing like seeing the truth in person...



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have been overweight most of my life with a brief period of somewhat normal weight in my teens. But since I became pregnant about 21 years ago I have been packing many extra pounds. Usually I don't think about it much, but last year I had a little heart problem and started making small changes to my diet, but not much in the way of hard exercise. Don't get me wrong, I am BUSY, but I rarely exercise. Over the last year I have managed to lose 30 pounds, which leaves me with 50-60 to go. This thirty pounds does not make me look that much different, a few inches overall. 

I am not much of one to look in the mirror. I mean, I comb my hair in the morning and brush my teeth, and that is about it for the day. However yesterday, I happened to glimpse myself in the mirror and I happened to be unclothed at the time and it was awful! I never realized how really fat I looked. I am now more determined than ever to ramp up the weight loss, make the diet even better and EXERCISE. :hobbyhors 

I hit the treadmill this morning and lifted weights for 30 minutes. If I had a picture of me fat and naked to hang on the fridge I would probably never eat again! :1pig:


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

While not too much overweight (15 lbs), I do cringe every spring when I put on a swimsuit. That usually gets me motivated to lose those few pounds. Of course they come back over the winter wouldn't you know! I think a lot of folks don't ever look at their body critically in the mirror. My goal each year is to look good WITHOUT my clothes on. Then I know I'll look good WITH my clothes on!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I know a lot of it is body image issues. My 15 year old daughter who weighs 110 pounds and is 5'7" tall (so you know she is not overweight!) started laughing when I said I looked horrible and said, "No one thinks they look good without clothes on." But I really do look pretty bad...


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Aw, Melissa, I completely understand! I do my best to run past the mirror if ever I am naked and there is one around . But not too long ago, like you, I caught a glimpse and was ashamed that I had let myself get that out of shape. I now exercise every morning, without fail to this: http://health.discovery.com/beyond/...75126&categoryId=219564258&lineupId=293829516
I do the beginner workout and then every evening I walk rapidly for 30-40 minutes. I also started drinking alot of water and eating smaller amounts of food, concentrating on healthful foods. In two weeks, you can already see a difference, and I FEEL amazing. Good luck....you CAN get in shape!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Naked? You actually look at yourself naked!

I don't since it isn't a pretty sight. 64+, surgery scars, stretch marks and a lot of extra pounds isn't something I care to look at.

Seriously, the most difficult obstacle I have now is that since I am in an electric scooter 99% of my time, I've gone to flab. My muscles are gone and, from what I've read abot Post Polio Syndrome, I'll do more damage than good if I try to exercise. Oy vey, I feel like a bowl of jello.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I know my muscle tone is not what it used to be! But I hope to remedy that, if it doesn't kill me. My legs felt like jello all day after doing the treadmill this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

I knew when I saw your Avatar(I hope that's what the picture is called) that you had lost weight. I think you look ten years younger.

I have thirty pounds to lose. Okay, I'd settle for twenty. Wouldn't it be nice if it would just melt off?

I think I'm going to buy a full length mirror this weekend. I too, forget to look at the body I live in. I don't know how I get around, since I'm just shoulders and an aging head.

My problem is that I think my body is still as small as it was when I was twenty. :nono: 

Good luck with your new exercise routine. Keep us posted on your success. :dance:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Are you an old poster with a new name? If you had seen me before that is, I just wondered. Sometimes people change usernames.

I am keeping after the treadmill, instrument of torture I think. I notice there is a point at which it gets really, really hard, but if I keep going and get through that moment, it gets easy again. Just have to hang in there.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Melissa said:


> Are you an old poster with a new name? If you had seen me before that is, I just wondered. Sometimes people change usernames.
> 
> I am keeping after the treadmill, instrument of torture I think. I notice there is a point at which it gets really, really hard, but if I keep going and get through that moment, it gets easy again. Just have to hang in there.


Hi Melissa and everyone.

A few years back I was registered, but didn't post much and was taken off the member list. I lurked on and off as time allowed. 

The picture I was referring to was pretty recent. I think a picture of you in with your house pictures. If I remember correctly, Chuck took it. I could be wrong though.

If and when I use the treadmill, I usually watch a movie while walking. Before I know it, times up. I bet you read a book while walking! I would probably trip if I tried to.  My treadmill needs adjusted and I can't seem to keep it from slipping to one side or the other. 

Sounds like you are determined to stay with it. That's great!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Melissa, I had the same experience recently. Oh, the pain! I remember when I was in my 20's and thought I'd never let myself look this way...now in my 40's, I am 30# overweight and look just like those folks. :nono:

After weighing in at the MD's yesterday at a higher weight than I've ever been without being 9 months pregnant, it's time to get serious. I just checked a few more websites and figured out why it is so hard for me to lose weight. I was seriously miscalculating how many calories I needed to maintain my weight on the days I don't exercise. I'm exercising again, hoping to lose a little faster, and firm up again. I'll stick with it if you will!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh I am. This morning almost killed me. I had spent 3 hours last night helping my elderly friend with her overgrown yard and flower beds. I was weed-eating, pulling weeds, planting flowers, cutting tree branches and dragging brush. This after doing all of my normal work here as well. I could barely walk when I came home at 10 pm last night, but I made myself get up this morning and do the treadmill thing. So much of it is in your MIND!

I usually don't eat breakfast until 9:30 or 10 am because I feed the animals first, and we eat supper early, about 4pm or even a bit sooner. I find I get a bit hungry around 2pm and have to stop myself from going overboard then. I plan to cut up some veggies to have handy, or a big salad already made. I think that will help with the afternoon munchies.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I've found a bag of baby carrots to by my lifesaver. I dig in whenever the munchies hit. 

I HATE showering at my Mom's because when you step out of the shower you instantly see yourself in the big mirror. If you think you look bad naked try being WET and naked. :help: 

I think the best diet plan would be to have to eat naked in front of the mirror. :1pig:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Melissa-you & I must have looked in the mirror about the same time!  I just the other day glanced & unexpectedly wondered who the heck THAT was! And after a week of the cabbage soup diet too! 

Need to take off 10-15 lbs. It's all in my middle. I walk the dog every am, about 1/4 mile is all but the first 2 blocks I do leg lifts & deep squats. (this is down the alley so I don't scare neighbors.) It's just NOT coming off. I'm on thyroid meds & really don't think my dose is what is should be. (Or what I want it to be!)

Patty


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job, Melissa! I went walking with my dil for an hour yesterday morning. She walks a little slower than I'm used to, but the important thing is that we got out and walked about 3 miles. I also walked up the stairs (7 flights) at work that night. Today is my turn to clear brush and rake ground, as well as planting garden and cleaning the chicken house (luckily, it's small) and getting ready to go get hay tomorrow by cleaning out the hay storage area. I'm counting points for WW, and I'm gonna have some activity points to use! 

For a snack, I find that a cup of Raisin Bran, eated as a snack food, without milk, takes a LONG time to eat, the raisins give it sweetness, I get 8 grams of fiber, only 1 gram of fat, 190 calories, and 3 points on WW. The fiber really fills me up, especially since I take 15-20 minutes to eat it and I drink a big glass of water with it.

I'd also suggest that you eat a little earlier in the day. Study after study has shown that people who eat breakfast lose weight faster than people who don't. I know for myself, that if I don't eat breakfast, I end up eating MORE by the end of the day than if I eat at least a banana when I first get up.

I found out that I am eating larger portions than I thought. I got out my food scale and actually weighed my portions - I was amazed to see how much more these servings weighed than I thought! Yikes. No wonder I wasn't losing any weight. So, I will be weighing and measuring until I know what a real serving looks like again. What I won't do is fad diet. They may give temporary losses, but then the weight comes right back and brings friends.  It's back to sensible eating, getting my 25 grams or more of fiber a day (that's where the Raisin Bran comes in), five a day of fruits and vegies, 3 of dairy, and making sure the calories I take in are from healthy foods.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Melissa, you should eat as soon as you get up in morning to fire up your metabolism.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I know that is what they say, I just can't do it. I don't like to eat that early and I have found that if I start eating early, I want to eat all day long. If I eat at 10 am and 4 pm, and maybe a small snack before bed, I can control calorie intake much better. I tried for years the thing about eating 5-6 "small" meals, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, if what you are doing is working for you, and I know you have lost weight in the last year, I guess you should keep on doing it. 

I have finally started losing some weight, and it's so nice to have a few pairs of jeans that actually fit again! I still look better with clothes on, lol! Getting out and exercising every day is really helping - and I'm getting a couple side benefits along with weight loss. I'm firming up a little, and the work outside is getting done! 

How are you doing? Are your muscles still sore or are you "toughening up"?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Melissa said:


> If I had a picture of me fat and naked to hang on the fridge I would probably never eat again! :1pig:


If I had a picture of ME fat and naked on the fridge, I can guarantee my kids would never want to eat again! 

Here's a great weight loss program - throw out your television and move to Panama. It's too hot to eat, and just sitting will make you sweat.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm sure your having fun Chuck. I bet your just sweating trying to get the house back in order before Connie gets home!!! Tv would not be a problem, I am sure I spend too much time sitting in front of this screen actually.

I have been doing the treadmill 4 days a week and lifting weights 2 days a week. It is getting easier. I lost 12 pounds in May. Since May 1, 2006 I have now lost 44 pounds. I did have to spend some time taking my clothes in a bit as I don't have the money to buy new ones right now. Mostly my jeans and shorts were too big so I sewed in on the existing seams. Shirts are all just a lot looser. Hopefully I can make the changes slowly so they last.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Chuck said:


> If I had a picture of ME fat and naked on the fridge, I can guarantee my kids would never want to eat again!
> 
> Here's a great weight loss program - throw out your television and move to Panama. It's too hot to eat, and just sitting will make you sweat.


the mental image alone put me off tonight's dinner ;-)

This time last year, I was in the best shape of my life - running 3-4times per week and heavy weight lifting 3-4 times. Then my wife got pregnant and very sick so I had to do all the housework and the workout program went out the windown and I gained 15 lbs.

I totally understand - the fact that my waist is catching up with my chest/lats is really depressing and I make myself look and compare to old photo's as incentive.

I'm working hard to get it back - you'll get there too.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't feel too awful bad - I'm in the same boat right now. I gained about 20 lbs or so due to not being able to run/work out.

I'm finally able to run again, 2.5 weeks after shoulder surgery, so it'll be coming off soon.


----------



## AnniesGoats (May 18, 2007)

Melissa, it sounds like you really have the exercise program going there! 

I lost over 100 pounds, over a span of 4 years. I did Weight Watchers, on and off, during that span. I plateued for one solid year! After my husband and I married, 5 years ago, I gained about 40 pounds back. I now need to lose 20. This will be a lifetime battle for me, no doubt, but I am glad that I am no longer extremely overweight. I started the South Beach diet in October and lost well on it until recently. I think I was too much carb-less, and my body just quit losing, now I am working good carbs back in and I need to do so deliberate exercising. I am tired of the diet and want to eat normal foods, and that is my goal, to eat healthier, not so restricted. 

I did the number with taking clothes in too. Right now, I need new clothes, and I can see those smaller ones in the closet. I keep telling myself that I need to get into them, not buy anything new!  Besides that...cannot afford new things right now either!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, Melissa, that's awesome! Both the weight loss and the exercise. Keep up the good work, girl!

I'm down a little more this week, and I know I'm in better shape. Doing WW is working for me. I've lost about 7# in 3 weeks - last year it took me months (and months) to lose that much. Also, I had to make a run (literally) to the pharmacy yesterday morning to pick up a med for a pt going to surgery ASAP. I ran down the stairs from 8th to 1st floor (faster than the elevator), ran the hall to pharmacy and back, did take the elevator up to 8th, and ran the hall to deliver the med, and wasn't even winded! Just running is an improvement, doing it without gasping for breath is amazing!


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

It's a lifelong battle for me as well. 2 years ago I lost 40 pounds when my colitis flared up. I have since stayed the same but need to lose another 15-20. I really need to walk but sometimes it is so hot. I should do it at 5:00 in the morning I think. Sounds like the Red Green phrase--I'm pulling for you, we're all in this together!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The treadmill is getting easier. At least I don't feel like I am going to die! I have walked for years and the treadmill is much more effective imo. I am increasing my time right now with a goal in mind, then I plan to increase my speed in small increments. I am doing everything slowly as I think I am more likely to stick with it that way. The weight loss is steady also.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

> I know that is what they say, I just can't do it. I don't like to eat that early and I have found that if I start eating early, I want to eat all day long. If I eat at 10 am and 4 pm, and maybe a small snack before bed, I can control calorie intake much better. I tried for years the thing about eating 5-6 "small" meals, it doesn't work for me.


Eating really is one of the keys to weight loss. It sounds as though you are eating just 2 meals a day, with a mid-day snack. That will most likely put your body into stravation mode. You'll have to work real hard to lose that way. I understand how tough it can be, but five or 6 *small* meals a day really does jack up your metabolism.

Also, if you drink a gallon a day of ice cold water, your body will burn 100 calories a day just to heat it up.

100 X 365 = 36500 calories burned in a year

That's 10 and a half lbs in a year just from drinking water.

It does sound like you have the exercise thing pretty much nailed.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

I have lost 8lbs in the last 30 days. Here is what I changed about my existing program. I use a dinner plate that is half the size of my normal one and NEVER have seconds. I cut out alcohol for that same amount of time (I have Irish DNA so that is REALLY hard!) and I drink more herbal tea/water. 

I have 23 lbs left to go. My goal is to be the size and shape I want to be by Dec 28th of this year, my 50th b-day.

I have a set of weights I love and recommend for women who want to lift weights. I got the dumbbell set online and got the barbell set locally. Get a free- -weight set that has 1.25 plates as the smallest weight. That way, you don't have to advance by 5lb increments, but 2.5lb increments. It's just easier for women to do it in smaller steps.

I'm hooked on lifting and also got a great bench at Target for $49.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5155939

this is the type of free-weight set I mean, (I don't sell them)
http://www.betterhealthinnovations.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DF-SD014&click=15

A great website also for women (but not exclusively, men welcome) is this:
http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/index.php

Even doing a TINY bit of lifting every other day will help add muscle, and the more of that you have, the more calories you will burn.

***

ON the topic of BODY IMAGE, I saw a photo of myself that my husband took and was I SHOCKED at how tubby I was! I had no idea that the image I had of myself in my mind was SO OFF BASE! No wonder I kept feeing my face!

Once you get a shock like that, it is easier to get motivated. It's called a reality check!  

Good luck everyone!

Pat


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

For me, the exercise that I found I like besides lifting is a Nordic Track. My husband got one for me for $6 complete with the heart rate monitor computer thing. Check out your salvation army or goodwills locally for such buys.

Pat


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Since we've moved to Panama I've lost a little weight - which is interesting because for the last couple of weeks I've been doing a lot of writing - and sitting. But the heat here (I don't use AC) has led me to drink a lot more cold water, and I think I'm sweating off the pounds. Plus, there really aren't "snack foods" in Panama. Fruits and stuff, that's about it.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Melissa, I thought I remembered another picture of you when I first joined the forum. A picture of you and the kids? I don't remember you looking overweight at all. When you say you have so much weight to lose, how little do you really want to be? 90 lbs?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Even if I get down to where I want to be I will be considerably more than 90 pounds. Maybe someday I will post where I started, but I am too embarrassed to do that now. I was pretty fat though!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

OK I feel bad. I just clicked on this forum then this thread with a chips ahoy in my hand. I put it down. I have about 20 to loose. Hubby says I look great I say I look fat and there is no way you are seeing me naked. Light out ! I cannot count the nights I have gotten changed for bed only to find my shirt on backwards ... Guess maybe I should start trying to loose a few pounds.

Thanks for the insperation.

Patty


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

As of July 1st I have now lost 54 pounds. Still a ways to go though!


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Wow, Melissa, way too go. I bet you feel light as a feather. Are you taking it off just by less food and more exercise? If so, that is very cool. I needed to have a jumpstart of a diet plan for my head to get into this little portion mode of eating. I come from a family of big eaters......german farmers what can I sayLOL. I started on my determined weight loss April 17 and today I am 9 lbs. less.....Woohoo....am I happy...my goal was 30 lbs. by August(don't think 20lb. in a month is feasible for me) and I'm not gonna make that but that's ok. This is gonna be a rest of my life endeaver. My knees and my BP told me that if I didn't get serious about taking off this extra poundage, I was gonna pay and it wouldn't be pretty.LOL


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am eating normal meals, just trying to keep the portions smaller. I eat desserts, use real butter, etc... The exercise makes all the difference.


----------

